# Large lawns



## Hoosierlawn (May 21, 2017)

Hey guys and gals, I always see YouTube videos of people's lawns and posts on the internet of lawns under 10,000 square feet, so I was thinking how about people with lawns my size 45,000 sf or bigger? 
So this is how I take care of mine, 20-25 bags of Milorganite spread in late April then three 50lb bags of starter fertilizer. I mow below three inches until temps reach 80* then I go 3.25-3.50 until summer then it's 4 inches. I water some but stretching 250 feet of hose sucks. I'll apply another dose of Milorganite in June before temps start pushing 90 for the summer. This year I applied some pre emergent so I didn't dethatch but come fall ill overseed and aerate. Also I deal with a rust fungus so I'll have to put something down for that come late summer early fall. So how do you take care of your lawn and what do you use?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to The Lawn Forum! Glad you're here!

So you and Pete1313 probably have the largest cool season lawns here on TLF. I think MrMeaner has the largest warm season lawn. I really respect the magnitude of what you guys are dealing with, and I think it's safe to say we'd all love to hear more about your regimen, see some pics, and even some YouTube videos! :thumbup:


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Welcome Hoosierlawn!

I moved into my new home about a year ago which has a larger lawn than any other property I've owned. The property is 1.25 acres with 38K sq ft being turf and 7.5K sq ft mulch beds. I am finding it is quite an adjustment for me. My previous home had only 4.3K sq ft of turf. One thing I have found is it doesn't take much more time to manage the large lawn as it did the small yard. Mowing takes about 45-60min vs 30min, spraying takes about 75min vs 60min start to finish. Equipment is the main difference. Upgrading from a 22in cut to 62in cut mower, from a 4gal single nozzle sprayer to a 25gal 5 nozzle, and from an earthway spreader to a spyker have helped keep times down.

Irrigation and the products/frequency you apply are two big differences In a larger yard. For me, figuring out the irrigation was high priority since I want to renovate from a northern mix to an elite bluegrass. Dragging around hoses like i did on the smaller yard is not going to work on a larger property. I had to have the well pump upgraded from a 3/4hp to a 1.5hp constant pressure unit. Luckily the home had a 25 yr old irrigation system that was installed by the first homeowners (but was not used in the last 10 yrs by the second owners). I was able to reconfigure and save that system so it would perform the way I wanted. You don't need to water, but realize that your expectations need to be less if you cannot irrigate properly.

This year is a renovation year, so the budget and the products I apply will be different from other years. I am finding that I pay closer attention to the costs of products and how much I put down. Trading out an app of milorganite for some urea is a budget(and back) saver. As much as I would like to put down 2x bag rate of milorganite, putting down 1500 lbs of product is quite a chore. I do see some benefit in milo, but not all spring and summer like I did previously.

Generic primo maxx mixed with FAS(ferrous sulfate and ammonium sulfate) has been a favorite of mine so far on the existing lawn and will continue to be after i renovate. The color it provides and the reduction in mowing are great. It required me being able to come up with a solution to quickly and accurately precision spray a large yard. Using a mounted sprayer, adding a pressure regulator, adding a speedometer to the tractor, and making a 5 nozzle teejet boom have made me feel very comfortable spraying.

Overall I think how I will manage it in upcoming years compared to the smaller yard can relate to how a superintendent manages a fairway as compared to a putting green. There are things that need to be done to make it look great, but due to its size and the time and money involved, certain things that I was able to do on the smaller property are not practical on the larger property.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> ...how a superintendent manages a fairway as compared to a putting green. There are things that need to be done to make it look great, but due to its size and the time and money involved, certain things that I was able to do on the smaller property are not practical on the larger property.


Great analogy. :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> > ...how a superintendent manages a fairway as compared to a putting green. There are things that need to be done to make it look great, but due to its size and the time and money involved, certain things that I was able to do on the smaller property are not practical on the larger property.
> ...


Yeah I totally agree. I would like to use Milo but its really not cost effective for me on a large lawn. I would rather save my money for a triplex.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> ...I would rather save my money for a triplex.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

:nod:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > ...I would rather save my money for a triplex.


lol. what is it? You've got me.

More like this


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Mic drop ward... :lol:


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> More like this


Agreed.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

> mic drop: an instance of deliberately dropping or tossing aside one's microphone at the end of a performance or speech one considers to have been particularly impressive.


Any post that ends with the word "triplex" is particularly impressive.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> > mic drop: an instance of deliberately dropping or tossing aside one's microphone at the end of a performance or speech one considers to have been particularly impressive.
> 
> 
> Any post that ends with the word "triplex" is particularly impressive.


Yes this is true.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I know one thing is for sure.. If I had a larger lawn it wouldn't look anything like my small lawn. The wife is on my case already about how much I'm spending. But once the kids move out..... LOL


----------



## Hoosierlawn (May 21, 2017)

I can usually find Milo for 5.99 a bag but still it adds up. Im always looking for new ways to not spend money on my hobby. I am going to start a new youtube channel about my lawn so people that have large lawns can see what I go thru and what I use. Ive been taking videos and pictures but Im letting them stockpile before I make a video. And like I said if anyone has ideas on saving money please pass it along, my wife rolls her eyes when I say the lawn isn't good enough and not were I want it.


----------



## Hoosierlawn (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Hoosierlawn (May 21, 2017)

I would rather save my money for a triplex.
Okay what is triplex?


----------



## Hoosierlawn (May 21, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Generic primo maxx mixed with FAS(ferrous sulfate and ammonium sulfate) has been a favorite of mine so far on the existing lawn and will continue to be after i renovate. The color it provides and the reduction in mowing are great. It required me being able to come up with a solution to quickly and accurately precision spray a large yard. Using a mounted sprayer, adding a pressure regulator, adding a speedometer to the tractor, and making a 5 nozzle teejet boom have made me feel very comfortable spraying.


I looked that stuff up and wow that stuff is pricey $200-$300


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Hoosierlawn said:


> I would rather save my money for a triplex.
> Okay what is triplex?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Hoosierlawn said:


>


That looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> Hoosierlawn said:
> 
> 
> > I would rather save my money for a triplex.
> > Okay what is triplex?


That there is a triplex. A thing of beauty. Thank you Ware.


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

I have .5 acres of TTTF and 1.5 acres of Bermuda. Once I switched my front yard from failed Bermuda to TTTF, managing my lawn has now become a full time, yearly job.


----------



## IamNorby (Apr 24, 2017)

5.99 FOR A BAG OF MILO? SIGN ME UP I AM GETTING THEM FOR 15.99


----------



## Hoosierlawn (May 21, 2017)

IamNorby said:


> 5.99 FOR A BAG OF MILO? SIGN ME UP I AM GETTING THEM FOR 15.99


Yep farm and fleet is the name of the store and Alsip nursery is another and they will do 4.99 but that's not often


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

I manage all of the landscaping at a large family estate property in Abbotsford, B.C. 4 homes with a combined 185,000 sq ft (4.24 acres) of a Poa Annua / Creeping Rye / Fescue mix. We mow at approx 1/2 to 5/8" 3 times / week with two John Deere 2653A surround mowers (ex-golf course). I do all the soil testing, written nutrition programs, aeration & topdressing, granular fertilizer application, liquid soil amendments & liquid fertilizer application (crucial for high-end lawns). The lawns are so thick and dense that I have not had to spray a drop of broadleaf herbicide in 2 years.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

2xjtn said:


> I manage all of the landscaping at a large family estate property in Abbotsford, B.C. 4 homes with a combined 185,000 sq ft (4.24 acres) of a Poa Annua / Creeping Rye / Fescue mix. We mow at approx 1/2 to 5/8" 3 times / week with two John Deere 2653A surround mowers (ex-golf course). I do all the soil testing, written nutrition programs, aeration & topdressing, granular fertilizer application, liquid soil amendments & liquid fertilizer application (crucial for high-end lawns). The lawns are so thick and dense that I have not had to spray a drop of broadleaf herbicide in 2 years.


Very cool. :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

2xjtn said:



> I manage all of the landscaping at a large family estate property in Abbotsford, B.C. 4 homes with a combined 185,000 sq ft (4.24 acres) of a Poa Annua / Creeping Rye / Fescue mix. We mow at approx 1/2 to 5/8" 3 times / week with two John Deere 2653A surround mowers (ex-golf course). I do all the soil testing, written nutrition programs, aeration & topdressing, granular fertilizer application, liquid soil amendments & liquid fertilizer application (crucial for high-end lawns). The lawns are so thick and dense that I have not had to spray a drop of broadleaf herbicide in 2 years.


😍


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I can't imagine your budget for 4acres.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

2xjtn said:


>


Beautiful. Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks good, nice job. Got to say though, it's strange to hear someone say they have a mix purposely containing poa a.


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

Yeah, I know, I don't wan't Poa at all. But thats the way it was when I took it over. It was poorly installed long before my time there. The soil is literally blue clay about 3" or so down. Tough to get roots to go down. The Poa just thrives though.


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

g-man said:


> I can't imagine your budget for 4acres.


You definitely have to think about it in terms of dollars / 1000 sq ft. On that basis, I would bet we spend similar or less than the average homeowner. It's what they want though, and are willing to pay for it. Lots of entertaining goes on, lots of people walking around in bare feet playing croquet etc and they want it looking amazing.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> I know one thing is for sure.. If I had a larger lawn it wouldn't look anything like my small lawn. The wife is on my case already about how much I'm spending. But once the kids move out..... LOL


"Honey it's an investment in the channel. I'm keeping good records and writing it off on taxes. Soon I will launch my Patreon and plenty of people (like JohnP on TLF) will throw me some nickels every month for my content. Multiply that by even 100 patrons and I will be _making_ money!"


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Yesterday, here in St.Louis it was 74 degrees (record 77). While I was vacuuming up leaves I noticed the magnolia in the backyard is trying to bloom and bud. It is going to be unhappy when the storm in the northwest gets here next week.
I had the back yard and the side yard all sucked up clean as a whistle. This morning there is another layer of oak leaves on both. The entire frontage of my property on two streets are piled with leaves, for hundreds of feet, for the third time.

Although I lust for a Triplex, I have about ten years of mole war to do first. I can barely tow my EZ Rake because the mower deck gets stuck on molehills. The old Scott's does'nt do very well on the slopes I have now either. I am going to put risers on the deck guide wheels. I am eyeing the John Deere incentives page for an X739 (AWD and 4wheel steering) and maybe a Cyclone Rake XL 10. The wife will kill me. But the old Scotts and EZ Rake is also trying to kill me with things falling off, shaking loose, and getting stuck. And covering me with leaf dust.


----------

